# Nikon Fn button



## dyyylan (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a D90 and I've tried to set the Fn button on the front to display grid lines and it doesn't seem to want to work. If I press Info it shows the little gridlines box, so I'm assuming when I press (or hold) the Fn button it should show me some grid lines.

No such luck. Tried it in Live View as well to see if it was some dumb LV feature, and it won't show up there either. Am I missing something?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 8, 2010)

You can program it to do whatever you want. I have mine set to change my ISO on my D40.


----------



## camhabib (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't have a D90, but if it's anything like a D3, there should be a setting in the CSM for the Fn button. 

Ken Rockwell has a page on it here. Should also be in the manual.

Nikon D90 Custom Menu: Controls


----------



## dyyylan (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks I realize that. I changed it to do some other things and they seem to work fine, so I guess it's just grid lines that won't show up...


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 8, 2010)

I programmed mine to drop out skiddles through my eye piece. Extremely useful believe it or not.

But, yes you can....the manual is your friend.


----------



## dyyylan (Feb 8, 2010)

Original post updated, I'm just trying to get the grid lines to work. Other options such as setting spot metering, etc all work fine.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 8, 2010)

Geesh, it's been a while, but I don't think you have to set the Fn button for gridlines.  That can be set through the custom menus.  The Fn button should be reserved for some of the more important functions that you use.  I have mine set to Commander Mode for off camera flash.  As they say........ RTFM  :lmao:


----------



## dyyylan (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess never mind, since no one understands what I'm asking.


----------



## brianT (Feb 8, 2010)

> You can program it to do whatever you want. I have mine set to change my ISO on my D40.


I don't think the Fn button can be assigned to toggle ISO on the D90.  But you're able to do it on the D40?  It would be nice to have that function on the D90 but I don't think it's possible...


----------



## dyyylan (Feb 8, 2010)

brianT said:


> > You can program it to do whatever you want. I have mine set to change my ISO on my D40.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Fn button can be assigned to toggle ISO on the D90.  But you're able to do it on the D40?  It would be nice to have that function on the D90 but I don't think it's possible...



doesn't really matter since ISO already has its own button


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 8, 2010)

dyyylan said:


> Thanks I realize that. I changed it to do some other things and they seem to work fine, so I guess it's just grid lines that won't show up...



Oh jeez sorry I miss read your post


----------



## kundalini (Feb 8, 2010)

dyyylan said:


> I guess never mind, since no one understands what I'm asking.


 Perhaps you could explain further since the gridlines through the viewfinder should be self evident and set ON or OFF through the Custom Menus.  This is only an assumption since I don't have the D90, but I do posses more advanced bodies.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 8, 2010)

mine is set on costume menu which includes - flash control, battery meter, picture control, white balance (when i really want to be specific) and video options.
In my opinion, it is one of the best function items on that camera.


----------



## brianT (Feb 8, 2010)

> doesn't really matter since ISO already has its own button


Yes, but the ISO button requires holding the button with your left hand. When supporting a heavy lens (with your left hand) it would be useful to toggle ISO with the right hand only.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 8, 2010)

I know exactly what you are talking about, and while I'm ashamed to admit it, I too couldn't get any kind of grid to appear with a button, but realized I had it enabled already and moved onto assigning the button to change my AF area mode.

I Just went back to see if I could get it to work, and it does.

So you can turn the grid on in the menu under subsection d2. If you set the function button (under f3) to Grid, how you turn it off and on is by holding the Fn button and then turning the main command dial (rear one). This will toggle it off and on.
I prefer it on at all times (why not, it helps you keep crap level), so I would use the button for something a bit more useful.

Hope this helps.

PS: It's also on page 197 of your manual. I keep this thing next to my keyboard because of this site.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2010)

burnws6 said:


>




Eloquently stated. "read the fine manual". That's what RTFM stands for, right?


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 8, 2010)

Frackin A' it does.


----------

